# Who can view what



## eman (Sep 29, 2010)

I would like to know what areas of the forum that non members (lurkers) can not see???

 In the last 2 weeks there have been 3 or 4 members of a fishing site i frequent buy mes smokers and are trying to get started . they have all been invited here to the site and the have stopped by to look . If i know what they can't see i can prod them to join up.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

I think they are able to see it all but just can not post - to double check you could log off and come back to the site without logging in


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 29, 2010)

One advantage of membership is that the site keeps a record of what threads you have read, and which you have not read.  It also high lights the threads that you have contributed to.


----------



## alblancher (Sep 29, 2010)

I know for sure that if you don't log in you cannot see the events or members sections.


----------



## eman (Sep 29, 2010)

if you are not logged on you can not view the announcements or events section.

 i logged out and checked.


----------

